
Lyme Disease:  The First Epidemic of Climate Change - Dowwie
https://aeon.co/essays/how-lyme-disease-became-the-first-epidemic-of-climate-change
======
titojankowski
Fascinating to think the climate has so many different variables. Such a large
system, a little pressure in one spot results in a spike somewhere else.

“They must be stopped, she believes, and the 2015 CDC map shows why. In it,
ticks are seen moving into places that only a decade before had been
considered ill-suited to support them, from the Allegheny Mountains to the
Mississippi Valley, from western Pennsylvania south and east across Kentucky
and Tennessee. In Minnesota and Wisconsin, I scapularis ‘appears to have
expanded in all cardinal directions’, the CDC researchers reported in language
that was sometimes remarkable and alarming.”

